

Announcing Hecl Android Alpha and Hecl Android Developer Challenge Entry - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2007/12/17/announcing-hecl-android-alpha-and-hecl-android-developer-challenge-entry

======
davidw
I decided that for the time being, Hecl is the thing that's most interesting
to the most people, of all the things I have going, so I'm going to focus on
it and see what happens. It's also one of the more difficult things I've ever
undertaken, which makes it a little bit more unique. Sure, it's hardly the
only open source programming language project out there (hah), but it is in a
good niche.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Really cool stuff! This is a daunting task, my hat goes off to you for
attempting it. Your work also sets a nice example for people who eventually
might want to wrap other languages over Andriod.

Just curious, how is performance when wrapping Hecl over the Java API? Are
there any particular bottlenecks you've run into so far?

Good luck on the Android developer challenge!

~~~
davidw
So far it's a bit slow to start up, but I'm not worried about that too much...
I'm concentrating on functionality - optimization comes later.

That said, I've written real applications for phones like a Nokia 3100 in
older versions of Hecl, so I'm confident that Hecl on the Android hardware
will work just fine.

